# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  day trip

## soyabeans

have friends that are taking a cruise that stops for the day in SXM...any suggestions for a day trip, snorkeling, lunch etc

----------


## amyb

I enjoyed the butterfly farm and lunch at la Samana is a good idea too.

----------


## BND

Or, Henry, they could go to Grand Case and enjoy the excellent restaurants there (or be adventurous and go to the lolos followed by and a walk on the beach.   Years ago there was a delightful farm to table restaurant in the mountains above Phillipsburg, but I can't remember the name; might be gone by now.  Does anyone know?   Of course, as Amy suggests, La Samana is always a treat.

----------


## stbartshopper

I suggest they forego St. Maarten, book the 15 minute flight to SBH and spend the day!

----------


## GramChop

I did just that many moons ago, Henry, and went to Pinel Island.  I had a very nice time and would recommend it.  From where the boat dropped us off on St Maarten, we walked over to a cozy restaurant called Rosemary's and ate Ox.  Funny the things one remembers.

----------

